# Gravel World Championships



## racersready (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,

I just came across this race and it looks really cool, has anyone ever done it?

http://www.prerace.com/races/single/all/10779

I am not sure how organized it is but if you have done it let me know what to expect.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I doubt that you will get a reply by anyone that has done it before.

"The date is set! The *Inaugural* Gravel World Championship - The Good Life Gravel Adventure will take place on Saturday August 21, 2010. Start time will be 6 AM. The event will start and finish in Lincoln, Nebraska."


----------



## racersready (Apr 3, 2009)

jd3 said:


> I doubt that you will get a reply by anyone that has done it before.
> 
> "The date is set! The *Inaugural* Gravel World Championship - The Good Life Gravel Adventure will take place on Saturday August 21, 2010. Start time will be 6 AM. The event will start and finish in Lincoln, Nebraska."



Haha...good eye, I skipped over that part.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If anyone here is there, I'll be around, probably not riding though. August in Nebraska is the definition of 100% humidity and 80F dewpoint.

There's lots of chipped limestone trail around Lincoln...sucks for the roadie crowd a bit though.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Last year, I did a race with a mile of this every lap


----------



## desmond88 (Feb 19, 2010)

asking review for a future championship ride
hahaha
got me hype too.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

looks like entry is full.

and besides. where do they get "world championship" ???


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

cool site here though:

http://www.gravelgrindernews.com/


----------

